# Genkernel si o no ?

## tocas

Non compilo kernel tutti i giorni ed in passato ho avuto esperienze negative utilizzando genkernel. Preferisco continuare con la procedura manuale di compilazione, copia del kernel, ecc. 

Sbaglio?

Gli esperti cosa suggeriscono ? 

Antonio

--

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non sono un esperto ma compilare a mano il kernel e' solo un guadagno ci metti tu le cose che vuoi e come vuoi.

----------

## xchris

e' chiaro che un kernel ad hoc e' meglio.

Pero' non tutti sono in grado...e' comprensibile!

tutte le volte che genkernel ha fallito (o quasi) ho visto che si trattava sempre di un errore umano. (in grub.conf per intenderci)

io lo trovo comodo! (anche se non lo uso)

L'ho utilizzato tempo fa per un livecd e non mi ha mai dato problemi.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Pero' non tutti sono in grado...e' comprensibile!

 

Non e' neanche tragico come sembra compilare a mano il kernel

----------

## pascalbrax

avendo io un portatile e un fisso, tendo a usare la via manuale per il pc fisso e una via semi-automatica con genkernel per il portatile. non faccio mai fare tutto a lui ma uso il comodo comando 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

personalmente credo che sia il modo migliore di usare genkernel.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ma che cambia alla fine se poi scegli le opzioni tu dare poi un make && make modules_installa non mi pare un gran sforzo. Ovviamente tutto imho

----------

## gutter

Ho usato genkernel un paio di volte e ne sono rimasto deluso   :Crying or Very sad: 

Io compilo il kernel manualmente e credo che alla fine non sia questa grande difficoltà e non credo si guadagni così tanto usando genkernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

Imparai a compilarmi il kernel a mano a causa di bug(s) con genkernel.

----------

## tocas

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ma che cambia alla fine se poi scegli le opzioni tu dare poi un make && make modules_installa non mi pare un gran sforzo. Ovviamente tutto imho

 

.... ma devi anche copiare il kernel nella dir o partizione di boot, se è smontata la devi montare. Se non vuoi sovrascrivere il precedente kernel lo devi rinominare ed aggiornare lilo (se non usi grub).

Se non ricordo male genkernel fa tutto queste cose.

Comunque quando l'ho provato sono sempre passato per il menu di configurazione, l'idea di sprecare tempo e spazio per compilare moduli inutili non mi piace. 

Preferisco ottimizzare.

Altra cosa imho usare genkernel ci vizia, compilare il kernel è sempre un'operazione alla base di una buona installazione linux e può capitare di farlo su altre distribuzioni dove non esiste. 

E' meglio esercitare la mente.

----

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@tocas: effettivamente hai ragione genkernel fa tutte quelle cose  :Smile: . Ok comunque resto dell'idea che sono passi abbastanza semplici (configurazione hw a parte)

----------

## realthing

In gentoo (non so in altre distro) un bel 

```
make install
```

dopo aver compilato il kernel, fa esattamento tutto ciò che dici. Rinomina i vecchi kernel e i system.map, configura lilo e grub per il nuovo kernel etc...

Devi solo ricordarti di montare boot se è su una partizione separata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@realthing: in tutte le distro perche' quello e' il Makefile del kernel che lo ha.

----------

## pascalbrax

ma naturlamente, ma essendo io cosi pigro che mi sono fatto persino un alias per fare un 

```
emerge sync && emerge -uDa world && dispatch-conf
```

figurati se potevo non usare genkernel, del quale alla fine sfrutto solo il fatto che fa lui i passi successivi alla configurazione del kernel, alla fine mi basta solo lanciare un 

```
lilo
```

 e ho la macchina pronta  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

trash genkernel compilare il kernel non è poi un'operazione cosi difficoltosa

e genkernel combina dei casini immani.....anche se secondo qualcuno siamo noi che _NON_ sappiamo usarlo ma fa lo stesso...  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> trash genkernel compilare il kernel non è poi un'operazione cosi difficoltosa

 

Beh dai devo pero' ammetterlo che su sparc e alpha ho usato genkernel per avere subito un kernel funzionannte poi ho fatto pero' a manina ed eliminato quello di genkernel

----------

## stefanonafets

Conta che quando ho iniziato ad usare gentoo non esisteva genkernel, e cmq non ero (come continuo a non esserlo del resto  :Very Happy:  ) una cima...

Eppure con fatica mi sono configurato i miei primi kernel a manina.

Anche se sei completamente "ignorante" non vuol dire che non ci sia maniera di imparare a configurare un kernel a mano (tra le altre cose nello stesso source tree  del kernel c'è un malloppo gigante di help).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Conta che quando ho iniziato ad usare gentoo non esisteva genkernel, e cmq non ero (come continuo a non esserlo del resto  ) una cima...

 

poi tra l'altro la faq kernel for newbie e' fatta benissimo

----------

## Nemesix2001

non capisco perchè si accusi genkernel che non è altro che uno scriptino che da 4/5 comandi...tutti i possibile problemi nascono da configuarzione del kernel standard che non si adatta bene alla propria macchina non a genkernel...al limite può creare un intrd che non va bene ma non ho ancora sentito un solo caso.... voglio dire genkernel --menuconfig --gensplash (o --bootsplash) all per la prima volta e una volta stabiltito cosa serve e cosa no si carica il file di confirazione con --kernel-config le volte successive....perchè prendersela con genkernel???

Siamo d'accordo che il risparmio di tempo rispetto a dare tutti i comandi sarà di un minutino ma c'è questa comodità perchè non usarla??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Nemesix2001: hai ragione anche tu! Vabbe per me alla fine risulta piu' comodo la compilazione a mano  :Very Happy:  ecco tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

certo certo questione di gusti....come io preferisco ancora il menuconfig all'xconfig ....su quello nessuno obbietta...volevo solo sottolineare come non siano (per la maggior parte) bachi de genkernel ma configurazione generiche del kernel che spesso non si adattano "proprio" a tutti  :Wink: 

Ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Nemesix2001: e hai fatto benissimo a farlo notare

----------

## koma

io agiungerei un'altra siddivisione... genkernel è comodo poi per le macchine molto potenti se dovete compilate su un pentium2 233 potreste metterci anche + di 48 ore (testato) a causa delle decine di moduli che crea. Se create invece un sistema compatto lineare e senza cose inutili credo che non possiate metterci più di 6 7 ore il che è di tutto vantaggio

----------

## Danilo

 *koma wrote:*   

> io agiungerei un'altra siddivisione... genkernel è comodo poi per le macchine molto potenti se dovete compilate su un pentium2 233 ...

 

Confermo, un kernel che compilo a mano compila in 15-20 minuti, uno con genkernel 2 ore (athlon 700)

----------

## jp10hp

secondo me genkernel è una figata...ovviamente usato esclusivamente con l'opzione --menuconfig  :Very Happy: 

così mi rinomina i kernel diversi e posso senza impazzire gestirne più di uno contemporaneamente, compilarli e ricompilarli in velocità...mai un problema, fermo restando che la configurazione la faccio sempre io a manina...insomma secondo me è una grande comodità!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non posso che quotare in pieno jp10hp e Nemesix2001: genkernel viene bistrattato IMHO da chi non ne legge l'help   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

```
--menuconfig
```

o

```
--xconfig 
```

sono sufficienti a far volar via tutti i dubbi ed a mostrar come non sia altro con un aiuto, non un tool che soppianta i voleri dell'utente. Io lo trovo estremamente comodo: copia e rinomina lui il kernel, quando ancora usavo initrd, me lo creava in automatico [ora con gensplash, fatto una volta non lo cambi più  :Smile:  ], e se nno ho letto male addirittura inserisce le linee corrette in /grub/grub.conf   :Very Happy:  L'ennesima dimostrazione che  *non mi ricordo chi wrote:*   

> Gentoo è una distro per pigri   

 

per genkernel hip hip hurra!  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

questa cosa che sistema anche grub mi sembra troppo!  :Razz: 

Cmq tutto nasce dal fatto che leggendo il thread si capisce che esiste una sorta di equazione tra genkernel e il file di configrazione di base fornito con genkernel....infatti si parla di tonnellate di moduli e tempi di compilazione molto lunghi e cose che non funzionano....

Quindi tutto questo thread  IHMO andrebbe chiamato usare o no il .config generico?

Non si sta parlando mai delle funzionalità di genkernel ma solo del rapporto kernel configurato a mano kernel con configurazione generica ( != kernel "di genkernel").

Ciao ciao

----------

## jp10hp

...se non ricordo male dopo la compilazione ti suggerisce i parametri da inserire nel grub.conf...effettivamente anche per il bootsplash e initrd genkernel mi è piaciuto...comunque, e qui potrei sbagliarmi, la configurazione proposta da genkernel per la serie 2.6 (x86) può essere una buona base di partenza per imparare a compilare il kernel manualmente...cominciando con l'eliminazione dei moduli che non interessano della scheda di rete, scheda audio, scsi ecc

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> questa cosa che sistema anche grub mi sembra troppo! 

 Non ho gentoo sottomano ma mi pare che se fichi il naso in /etc/genkernel.conf potresti trovarci anche altre cosine interessanti...

----------

## federico

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non sono un esperto ma compilare a mano il kernel e' solo un guadagno ci metti tu le cose che vuoi e come vuoi.

 

Anche io preferisco il kernel a mano.

Conoscere come e' fatto il tuo kernel, sapere dove andare a toccare in caso di bisogno e' un guadagno nella gestione del tuo OS molto importante, ti permette di capire perche' una cosa non funziona, di essere abbastanza sgamato da conoscere quali device stanno megio come moduli e quali come * e via discorrendo.

Ho provato tuttavia genkernel solo per sfizio perche' ero arrivato a gentoo con gia' questo bagaglio di conoscenze ma ho capito che un genkernel puo' aiutare parecchio chi non ha mai avuto tempo voglia o possibilita' di studiarsi una a una tutte le opzioni del kernel. Ma prima o poi ci si scontrano tutti   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## realthing

Anche io preferisco compilarmi il kernel a mano, ho più controllo su cosa ne esce.

Ma... per un newbie genkernel è un toccasana. Se voglio convincere qualche amico a passare a linux, se il tale in questione non è un tipo esperto o volenteroso, doversi compilare un kernel può essere un ostacolo non da poco.....

----------

## Gyrus

Ho notato che io in 

/etc/

ho il .tar.bz2 di genkernel, 

e normale ?

Lo posso concellare ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Gyrus: penso di si non so che ci faccia li il tar.bz2 comunque aspetta anche la risposta di qualcuno d'altro

----------

